# Mac OS X Server???



## MacHoo (Sep 26, 2000)

OK,  the reports about  OS X PB are very positive and I have ordered my copy, but I still have some interest in OS X Server. As for now, I don´t know if WebObjects runs on a PB-system.

So I am curious. Is it possible to install MOSXS on a Pismo? I´ve heard some people say no, some maybe but nobody say yes. I would love to hear about a successful install on a Pismo PowerBook.

And what happens with MOSXS next year? It will probably be MOSX with some extra programs (WebObjects,Netbooting and stuff like that). 

But I don´t think all system administrators will like Aqua. Will the platinum appearance be included in MOSXS? Or just the Pro appearance?


----------

